# is paint shop pro 7 free?



## spb1988

i've been doing some searching on this forum and it seems that psp7 is free to download, or is it not? i've fount this link http://www.com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm but it says its not available.

if it is free and someone has a link it would would be a great help

Thanks


----------



## soapynebula

no, it's not free,

go to download.com for the info.. it's quite expensive as you'll see.

if the price is too high, i recommend IrfanView as a free, and probably considerably less feature-filled alternative.

EDIT: I just read another post, maybe you should go for one of these.



Quote said:


> For several years I used IrfanView as my default viewer/editor, indeed for the simple stuff. However since I discovered FastStone Viewer I'm addicted to it. It is certainly worth a try!





Quote said:


> Why do you use Photoshop for such a simple job as cropping an image? If you go to:http://ekot.dk/programmer/JPEGCrops/ you can download JPEGCrops, a freeware program, specialized in lossless cropping, even multiple images without overwriting the original data!


----------



## thecoalman

soapynebula said:


> no, it's not free,


That link was version 7 which I had seen posted on here before as free, didn't say anything avout a trial version either. Wish I had downloaded myself it was truly free because I could have given it to others as an alternative to purchasing. Wonder why it's no longer on there, also wonder if it was really free or they were giving away something they were not supposed too? Can't seem to find any other information elsewhere for free full version 7 so I wonder?


----------



## murphy54

if you buy it from a shop it is not


----------



## thecoalman

murphy54 said:


> if you buy it from a shop it is not


I'm aware of that but it was version 7 not the newest which is 10. And if it was inline with most photo editors that was probably the version where they peaked or right before it, most of the newer versions for any of the editors just add a bunch of bloat. That's not to say it is all bloat. If it was free then it would be well worth the download.


----------



## hewee

That version 7 is FREE and was the last version that Jasc made before PSP was sold to Corel.
Jasc even had it posted at there web site before it was taken down after Corel took over.


----------



## ymfoster

It seems to have been removed from the the site in the last week Harry


----------



## hewee

Guess to many people have been going there. The guy is on dial-up because he moved.
Or site was getting to many downloads so he had to take that download away.

Anyhow guess it can be uploaded to one of those servers that let you upload big files.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes it's a shame it's gone again,  
It was great for those beginners to use before splashing out on a later version


----------



## hewee

Yea to bad. Maybe people should email him and ask what happen.

Long ago he had it and took it down but then after so many asked what happen it put it back up. 

Then on the update patch I downloaded it and burned it to a CD and mailed it to him because of where he moved to it would of taken him to long to download.


----------



## ComWorks

Hey, I am the guy with the web site (http://com-puterworks.com) that used to have PSP 7. Just wanted to say that someone ratted me out to Corel, so they sent me a letter ordering me to remove it. I still have it but I don't dare post it at my site. If anyone has a site that can post it let me know. As far as I knew it was a free download until Corel took over. Hey, Hewee, I have high speed again.


----------



## wilson44512

to bad to hear that. lucky me i saved it to a cd. for future use. this is a small program. but it is free. click on download an get the 6.2.3 version 
http://www.photofiltre.com/


----------



## hewee

Welcome ComWorks to TSG. 

Yes it was free and was even free at Jasc web site. But then Corel too over and many of the Jasc sites went down or they take you to Corel web site. 

Hey great to hear you got high speed again.

This is a great site so stay around and get to know the good people here.


----------



## thecoalman

ComWorks said:


> As far as I knew it was a free download until Corel took over. Hey, Hewee, I have high speed again.


What does the EULA say? If it says it's free and more importantly if says it can be distributed freely... I don't think there is a thing Corel can do about it.

Send me a copy of the EULA, there's copyright lawyer on a video site I frequent and he's usually more than willing to offer opinions. He gets blasted all the time by the "it's my disc, I should be able to do whatever I want with it crowd" but his advice is always sound and based on fact. Maybe he'll take a look at it.


----------



## Noyb

*This is what it says when you install it ....*

SOFTWARE LICENSE AND LIMITED WARRANTY

This is a legally binding agreement between you and Jasc Software, Inc. ("Jasc"). By installing and/or using this software, you are agreeing to become bound by the terms of this agreement.

IF YOU DO NOT AGREE TO THE TERMS OF THIS AGREEMENT, DO NOT USE THIS SOFTWARE. PROMPTLY RETURN THE ENTIRE PACKAGE TO THE PLACE WHERE YOU OBTAINED IT FOR A FULL REFUND.

GRANT OF LICENSE. Jasc grants to you a non-exclusive right to use this software program (hereinafter the "Software") in accordance with the terms contained in this Agreement. You may use the Software on a single computer. If you have purchased a site license, you may use the Software on the number of computers defined by and in accordance with the site license.

UPGRADES. If you acquired this Software as an upgrade of a previous version, this Agreement replaces and supercedes any prior Agreements. You may continue to use the previous version of the Software, provided that both the previous version and the upgrade are installed on the same computer at all times. You may not have a previous version and the related upgrade version installed on separate computers at any time.

OWNERSHIP OF SOFTWARE. Jasc and its suppliers retain the copyright, title and ownership of the Software and the written materials.

COPIES. You may make one (1) copy of the Software solely for backup purposes. You must reproduce and include the copyright notice on the backup copy. No other copying is permitted. You may not distribute copies of the Software or accompanying written materials to others.

TRANSFERS. You may transfer the Software to another person provided that you notify Jasc of the transfer and the person to whom you transfer the Software agrees to be bound by this Agreement. You may also transfer the Software from one of your computers to another. Upon a transfer, you must remove all copies of the Software from the computer from which it was transferred. Upon a transfer to a third party you must destroy all backups. In no event may you transfer, assign, rent, lease, sell or otherwise dispose of the Software on a temporary basis.

TERMINATION. This Agreement is effective until terminated. This Agreement will terminate automatically without notice from Jasc if you fail to comply with any provision of this Agreement. Upon termination you shall destroy the written materials and all copies of the Software, including modified copies, if any.

LIMITED WARRANTY. Jasc warrants the media on which the Software is furnished to be free of defects in material and workmanship, under normal use, for a period of ninety (90) days following the date of delivery to you. In the event of defects, Jasc's sole liability shall be to (a) replace the defective media or (b) refund the purchase price, at Jasc's option. You must return the Software to Jasc or an authorized dealer with your dated invoice during the 90-day warranty period in order to receive a refund or replacement.

DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTIES. JASC DISCLAIMS ALL OTHER WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, ANY IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. 
OTHER WARRANTIES EXCLUDED. JASC SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, CONSEQUENTIAL, EXEMPLARY, PUNITIVE OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES ARISING FROM ANY CAUSE EVEN IF JASC HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. CERTAIN JURISDICTIONS DO NOT PERMIT THE LIMITATION OR EXCLUSION OF INCIDENTAL DAMAGES, SO THIS LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU.
IN NO EVENT WILL JASC BE LIABLE FOR ANY AMOUNT GREATER THAN WHAT YOU ACTUALLY PAID FOR THE SOFTWARE. Should any other warranties be found to exist, such warranties shall be limited in duration to ninety (90) days following the date you receive the Software.

EXPORT LAWS. You agree that you will not export the Software or documentation except in compliance with the laws and regulations of the United States.

US GOVERNMENT RESTRICTED RIGHTS. The Software and any accompanying materials are provided with Restricted Rights. Use, duplication or disclosure by the Government is subject to restrictions as set forth in subparagraph (c)(1)(ii) of The Rights in Technical Data and Computer Software clause at DFARS 252.227-7013, or subparagraphs (c)(1) and (2) of the Commercial Computer Software - Restricted Rights at 48 CFR 52.227-19, as applicable. Contractor/manufacturer is Jasc Software, Inc., PO Box 44997, Eden Prairie MN 55344.

GENERAL. This Agreement shall be governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of the State of Minnesota and the Federal Arbitration Act and shall benefit Jasc, its successors and assigns. Any claim or dispute between you and Jasc or against any agent, employee, successor or assign of Jasc related to this Agreement or the Software shall be resolved by binding arbitration in Minneapolis, MN by and under the rules of the American Arbitration Association. Any award of the arbitrator(s) may be entered as a judgment in any court of competent jurisdiction. The United Nations Convention on Contracts for the International Sale of Goods shall not apply to this Agreement.


----------



## thecoalman

Noyb said:


> COPIES. You may make one (1) copy of the Software solely for backup purposes. You must reproduce and include the copyright notice on the backup copy. No other copying is permitted. You may not distribute copies of the Software or accompanying written materials to others.


That puts the nail in the coffin. They probaly left that in there specifically for what we are discussing right now. They can offer it for free but have limited there liability for the future. I'd venture to guess that unless you downloaded it yourself from JASC you have an illegal copy.


----------



## hewee

I never read the EULA on the free version because I already have the paid version installed on my PC.

But my guess that is the same EULA they had on the paided version too.
I looked and do not see the EULA for my PSP so it did not get install in the PSP folder.
I looked on the CD too and I can not find it so it must be inside the install. I started things buy putting in the CD but could not see it in all the junk and things you can see and cleaning on install gave me 3 options -install, repair and remove and removed was checked so I backed out.
OK the SOFTWARE LICENSE AND LIMITED WARRANTY is on the envelope that the CD was in and you have a seal over it that says "please read the Jasc Software license on the front of this envelope before opening. by opening this envelope you indicate your acceptance of the Jasc Software licensing agreement."

And it does say the very same thing on the envelope.

" COPIES. You may make one (1) copy of the Software solely for backup purposes. You must reproduce and include the copyright notice on the backup copy. No other copying is permitted. You may not distribute copies of the Software or accompanying written materials to others."

Yep I keep the boxes my software come in so that is why I still have this envelope.


----------

